

Does your community rally around a particular OS? - AaronLasseigne

I spend most of my time programming in Ruby. In the Ruby community, Apple laptops are almost ubiquitous. The result is lots of good OSX tools and support information (a fair amount of which works on linux). Have other communities honed in on a preferred platform? I imagine for Microsoft backed languages Windows wins. What about Java, Python, Scala, Lua, PHP, etc?
======
petercooper
Java is split across Windows and Linux for the most part but with Linux and
other Unices winning on deployment environment.

